# some updates and news



## JBroida

Sharpening Service Update 4/1/15

As many of you know, we recently had to shut down our sharpening service for about 2 months, while we caught up with a big backlog. A few weeks ago, we began taking new sharpening again. However, at this time, we have come to realize, demand far outweighs our capabilities. We have thought long and hard about how to best address this kind of problem. We have finally come up with a reasonable solution, which will allow us to speed up our turnaround time. We will no longer be offering hand-sharpening services, but rather, we will begin machine sharpening of all knives. We have recently purchased a new bench grinder, and, along with existing equipment, we are all set to make the switch. We have been practicing on single bevel knives, and very thin knives, and, though the results are not quite as good, we feel this is the only way we can continue to offer sharpening services during this lovely time of April fools. We are very sorry for any heart attacks caused by reading this. We now resume our normal programming.


New Locations Coming Soon 4/1/15

Over the past few months, we have been working on ways to expand our store. We are very pleased to announce plans for multiple Japanese Knife Imports stores across the US. Sara and I have picked out what we consider to be the best cities for expansion. Before the end of the year, we will have stores in 10 different US cities, including New York, Chicago, San Francisco, Denver, Miami, Atlanta, New Orleans, Philadelphia, Seattle, and Lost Springs, WY. This covers both the largest and smallest cities in the US. Construction has begun in multiple locations on this lovely day of April fools. We hope we didnt get your hopes up too much with this one. I guess youll just have to stick to visiting us in Beverly Hills for now though. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## daveb

Got me on the sharpening. As payback this is in the mail.


----------



## JBroida

i've fixed worse


----------



## Artichoke

LOL Out Loud...


----------



## Seth

I've located the best area for the Philadelphia store and have signed a lease on your behalf.


----------



## gic

Not shutting down your Beverly Hill store, moving back to Tokyo and opening a store in Tokyo city called "American Knife Imports", I'm totally shocked...


----------



## jackslimpson

Y'all are crazy. 

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## JBroida

i dont know if you guys know this, but my favorite part of this is that if we opened in Lost Springs, WY, we would either be doubling the population or having the sole resident as an employee, so either way, we would only have one resident customer there  I think its the smallest city in the US right now... population 1


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Jon, The Raleigh Durham North Carolina area is one of the best places to live in the US economically and quality of life. There are more people that dine out at lunch from between 11:00 and 1:00 than any other non-NFL city's. There is a four year degree culinary college and most important more there are more Chinese American buffets per capita that any place in the US except Vegas. 

Most importantly, I'm here [emoji2]


----------



## 420layersofdank

hahahahaha wow! Jon, your the man! As i was reading about the sharpening, i think i re read in disbelief over and over. That was a good one


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL Jon!


----------



## alterwisser

Just seeing this! NYC! Yeah! See you at the grand opening (if there is one!?!). Any idea when that location opens??


----------



## strumke

Opening day is probably 4/1/2016 for all locations.

Jon, can you do a free knife for the first 50 in line?


----------



## Steverino

Jon, all of us in the San Francisco bay area weep at your betrayal in leading us on so. In protest, I will stage a strike and stop using my takashima awasedo, 3 stone set and Kochi either for one hour or until you agree to open a store in Berkeley, whichever comes first.


----------



## JBroida

i wish we could expand like that... but we have enough trouble keeping our stuff in stock already


----------

